# Kitten with rare color?



## Moinkys (Aug 9, 2013)

I recently took home a kitten from my work (I work at a vet clinic). This kitten has some really interesting and beautiful color! It has a gray undercoat with chocolate brown tips. We have a vet which I would consider a "cat specialist" and she was very intrigued and excited by the kittens coat. I used to own cats but have never learned much about the genetics in terms of color and such- all she told me is this is very rare. Everyone else who works at the vet clinic all claim they have never seen a coat like this. I was curious if anyone may have some insight on this subject.

I will also take better photos soon! 

Thanks


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I just know she's a little beauty!
Names? Cocoa or Latte ?


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

It was a fun and wacky day at the gene pool and out popped this beautiful color, would be my guess.

Normally Havanas are chocolatey and more of a solid color.

Breed Profile: The Havana Brown

There was this thread from a couple years ago, where you can see some theories on a former member's cat. But not really the same coloration as yours. 

http://www.catforum.com/forum/39-breeding/134671-pure-brown-cats.html

If you can't tell, I really like your cat's color and am looking forward to where it goes as kitty grows up.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

All I know is OMG...HOW CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I can't wait to see how it grows up!!!!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

The coat coloring looks a lot like fever coat, although I've only every seen pictures of black cats with it. Adorable little thing, but I suspect the coat color will change to a beautiful chocolate.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Doodlebug, could you explain Fever Coat?
Never heard that before...


----------



## AmberH (Jul 20, 2011)

Adorable kitten.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

7cats2dogs said:


> Doodlebug, could you explain Fever Coat?
> Never heard that before...


Most kittens with fever coat have it because the mother was sick, typically with a high fever, while she was pregnant. Although it can happen if a very young kitten is ill when it's born and recovers. It affects the color of the kitten's fur that is currently growing. So the kitten's fur is dark in color, it then loses it's pigment and becomes grayish, which accounts for the lighter color at the base and darker at the tips. 

Eventually it all grows out and the kitten becomes it's original color. It takes a few months.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank you Doodlebug! That is very interesting!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Fascinating thread!! What a cute little guy (girl?)!! I love those sad little eyes. I am not a kitten person, but I would definitely have trouble resisting this fellow. It would be hard to pick a name based on his coloring if there is a chance it might change. Keep us posted on his coloring....and DEFINITELY need more pics!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Color looks like Chocolate DSH to me now. Chocolate is found in the Havana breed and also the Burmese, and possibly Orientals..... it's difficult to determine what breeds may be in it's background. As adults, Havanas develop green or greenish eye color, Burmese have gold eyes, and Orientals have acqua blue. Hope you will post a photo when it's around 8 mos. old. Very gorgeous and sweet kitty...lucky you!


----------



## maewkaew (Jun 27, 2012)

@ catloverami , I agree this cute kitten is probably chocolate DSH with some ghost tabby pattern showing. 

Chocolate originally came from Siamese and Burmese. It's also in Orientals, Balinese, Havana Brown, Tonkinese, Persians ( incl. Himalayans), Birmans, Ragdolls, Ragamuffins, Devon Rex and others. 
So there is no way to know what's behind a chocolate DSH, except that if you could trace it back far enough , you would get to some cats from southeast Asia. 

Re breeds and eye colors, Orientals usually have green eyes . Or at least ideally they do. some are more yellow-green. White Orientals can have blue eyes. 

Maybe you are thinking of mink patterned Tonkinese? ( the best known Tonkinese pattern the one that is intermediate between pointed and sepia) . They have aqua eyes.


----------

